# Suche "Anspruchsvolles" Game



## Tripleh84 (4. März 2014)

Hi und zwar suche ich ein "anspruchsvolles" Game. .

Anspruchsvoll in der Hinsicht: 

Kein Behinderten Multigayer ala Battlefield oder COD ect 
Aktuelle Grafik Falls möglich 
First Person Shooter ala Bioshock Infinite oder Third Person Action ala Splintercell oder Hitman

Das was mit die Letzte Zeit am Besten gefallen hat war Bioshock Infinite und Hitman Absolution.
Mich muss ein Spiel an den PC Fesseln und nicht Errungenschaften im Multiplayer oder sonstige Stats.
Story kommt an erster stelle und Grafik an Zweiter. 

Vielleicht kennt jemand eins..


----------



## ActiveX (4. März 2014)

Muss es wieder ein Shooter sein?
Ansonsten mal Dark Souls - Prepare to Die Edition [PC Steam Code]: Amazon.de: Games ansehen...


----------



## Tripleh84 (4. März 2014)

Nein muss nicht ein Shooter sein. Dark Souls fande ich mal Interessant. Aber leider ist der PC Port sehr Schlecht geworden. Das Community Patch der Auflösung erfüllt leider nur Teilweise seinen Zweck.


----------



## zzuegg (4. März 2014)

Gothic 1+2 grafik zwar nicht up to date. Aber was Story betrifft kenne ich kein besseres Spiel


----------



## Tripleh84 (4. März 2014)

zzuegg schrieb:


> Gothic 1+2 grafik zwar nicht up to date. Aber was Story betrifft kenne ich kein besseres Spiel


 
Ui Ui Ui... Ja hab ich beide Gespielt. Das ist mir schon bissl viel zu Alt..


----------



## Festplatte (4. März 2014)

Deus Ex: Human Revolution!


----------



## ActiveX (4. März 2014)

Hmmm, ein weiterer Vorschlag wäre da noch die Witcher Reihe (auch als Vorbereitung auf Teil 3  )  Auf dem höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad ist das dann schon recht anspruchsvoll...
Ach ja und natürlich super Story wie ich finde!


----------



## Tripleh84 (4. März 2014)

Festplatte schrieb:


> Deus Ex: Human Revolution!


 
Ist das Gut? Hab mir das schon ein paar mal angeschaut. Hab mich es noch nicht getraut zu Kaufen.


----------



## Tiz92 (4. März 2014)

Stalker Shadow of Chernobyl mit Mods (sieh dir einfach alle auf moddb.com an und du findest genug) auf Schwer. Die KI ist oft sehr gut und ohne taktisches vorgehen kommst du nicht weit. 

Stalker Call of Pripyiat mit Misery 2.0 Mod, auch auf Moddb runterladen, das definiert "schwer" in einem Shooter neu (oft auch zu schwer, glaub mir). Grafik ist auf gut Crysis 3 Niveau und Atmosphäre und Gameplay meilen darüber.


Und wenn du was wissen willst über Stalker, frag mich einfach ,


----------



## Tripleh84 (4. März 2014)

Tiz92 schrieb:


> Stalker Shadow of Chernobyl mit Mods (sieh dir einfach alle auf moddb.com an und du findest genug) auf Schwer. Die KI ist oft sehr gut und ohne taktisches vorgehen kommst du nicht weit.
> 
> Stalker Call of Pripyiat mit Misery 2.0 Mod, auch auf Moddb runterladen, das definiert "schwer" in einem Shooter neu. Grafik ist auf gut Crysis 3 Niveau und Atmosphäre und Gameplay meilen darüber.


 
THX, glaube das Stalker COP mit dem Mod schau ich mir mal an.


----------



## Tiz92 (4. März 2014)

Tripleh84 schrieb:


> THX, glaube das Stalker COP mit dem Mod schau ich mir mal an.


 
Machst du sehr gut, glaub mir. Mit dem Spiel kannst du seeeeeeeeeehr viele Stunden Spaß haben (mit den zahlreichen Mods) und in eine Welt tauchen aus der man nicht mehr raus will.


----------



## Festplatte (4. März 2014)

Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Ist das Gut? Hab mir das schon ein paar mal angeschaut. Hab mich es noch nicht getraut zu Kaufen.



Wenn du eine super Story willst, gerne schleichst und eine hammer Atmosphäre möchtest, dann auf jeden Fall.  Hol dir am besten gleich den Director's Cut.


----------



## Tripleh84 (4. März 2014)

Also die Gameplay Videos sehen schon echt Geil aus muss ich sagen. Das Setting kommt Super Rüber. Die Spieler bei den Youtube Gameplays Rassten voll aus wegen der Mod.. "What the hell is going on" 
Warum hab ich da noch nie von gehört??  Wohl total übersehen. Dank dir für den Guten Tipp. 



Festplatte schrieb:


> Wenn du eine super Story willst, gerne schleichst und eine hammer Atmosphäre möchtest, dann auf jeden Fall.  Hol dir am besten gleich den Director's Cut.



THX , das schaue ich mir auf jedenfall auch mal an.


----------



## Stueppi (4. März 2014)

Deus Ex ist ziemlich gut dank seiner freiheiten die Missionen zu lösen (ballern oder stealth in variationen).
Darksiders 1 und vor allem 2. Borderlands 1 und wieder vor allem 2. Die Assassins Creed Reihe.


----------



## Shona (4. März 2014)

Schonmal *Hard Reset* angeschaut? Als ich das damals gekauft hatte, hatte ich nicht solch eine Grafik und solch ein Spielspass erwartet bei dem Preis. Muss aber auch gestehen das ich noch nicht dazu kam es fertig zu spielen.


----------



## Tripleh84 (4. März 2014)

Hab ich gekauft für 1€ bei Fast2Play. Find ich nicht schlecht, aber noch nicht so dazu gekommen das zu Zocken. 
(Bin zu blöd den ersten Abschnitt zu Schaffen mit den Blöden Lichtschranken  )


----------



## ClickGamer (4. März 2014)

@ Tiz,

Misery und co. ist ein Witz.

@ TE,

Hol dir für einen 10er S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Shadow of Chernobyl und installiere die AMK Mod Soljanka.
Es gibt kein anderes Spiel das an so eine Atmosphäre rankommt. Vom Schwierigkeitsgrad ganz zu schweigen. Da wirst du dir die Zähne zerbeißen und darfst deinen alten Spielstil vergessen.

Falls du der Russischen Sprache mächtig bist lohnt sich ein Blick auf die NLC 6, wobei du schauen musst ob der Modder noch Beta Tester braucht. 

Was ich persönlich noch ganz gut finde ist die Fallout Reihe, da kann man auch tausende Stunden "vergeuden". 

Für weitere Fragen -> PN


----------



## Tripleh84 (4. März 2014)

ClickGamer schrieb:


> @ Tiz,
> 
> Misery und co. ist ein Witz.


 
erläutere Witz. Ist das Spiel eher Lustig? Sieht in den Gameplay Szenen nicht so aus.


----------



## Jeretxxo (5. März 2014)

Mal so von allem etwas... die Saints Row Reihe ab Teil 3, Just Cause 2, Natural Selection 2, Singularity, The Incredible Adventures of Van Helsing und die bereits empfohlenen S.t.a.l.k.e.r - Teile samt Mods, sind alle ganz nette Spiele, kannst ja mal sehen ob was für dich dabei ist.

Kannst dich auch mal bei War of the Roses versuchen, wenn du mit dem Setting klar kommst und mal n anderen "Shooter" versuchen willst. 


Edit: Der "Witz" oben bezog sich wohl eher auf den Schwierigkeitsgrad, denke ich, wobei ich persönlich den Schwierigkeitsgrad bei Misery als angenehm empfinde, nicht zu schwer aber knackig, härter würde einen nur unnötig frusten.


----------



## xStormtrooperx (5. März 2014)

Wie wäre es mit F.E.A.R. und F.E.A.R. 2? Beide haben zwar schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel (vor allem Teil 1 -> 9 Jahre) aber sie sind dafür richtig gut gealtert. Die Grafik ist nachwievor ganz gut anzuschauen und die KI weiß immer noch zu überzeugen. Beide gehören jedenfalls mit zu dem Besten was man unter (Horror-)Shootern finden kann.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (5. März 2014)

Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Nein muss nicht ein Shooter sein. Dark Souls fande ich mal Interessant. Aber leider ist der PC Port sehr Schlecht geworden. Das Community Patch der Auflösung erfüllt leider nur Teilweise seinen Zweck.


 
Musst halt mit dem XBOX Controller spielen. Das Spiel ist mMn eines der besten und anspruchsvollen Spiele der letzten Jahre


----------



## Robonator (5. März 2014)

Anspruchsvoll hm? Wenn du nichts gegen die Source Engine hast dann würd ich mal EYE Devine Cybermacy reinwerfen. Ziemlich umfangreich und komplex, dazu ein schön hoher Schwierigkeitsgrad mit vielen Freiheiten


----------



## Rainer B. Trug (10. März 2014)

Wobei man bei Stalker dazuschreiben sollte, daß man dem Spiel aus heutiger Sicht schon ne gewisse Einspielzeit zugestehen sollte. Es wirkt eben sehr hölzern. Ich mag´s, weil´s meinem Ideal von "ehrlichen", grundsoliden Shootern nahe kommt, ich weiß aber von Leuten, die auch nach mehreren Anläufen damit nicht warm geworden sind = weg damit.


----------

